# Any help for a beautiful little kitty?



## kirstenjet (May 15, 2009)

There been a stray kitty at my friends place that has been taken in and abandoned and was last being taken care of by the old lady living next door. Sadly the lady died 3 days ago and the cat has no one to take proper care of her. She is being fed but she's friendly though a little shy and really needs a good home.

I've been trying for the 3 days to find a suitable home or shelter for her but no one so far is willing to take her. As much I want to keep her myself I already have 4 indoors cats in a 3 bed home so can't as it would cause too much stress to mine or to her.

I've just been let down by a shelter that was going to take her as they were expecting to lift quarantine today but its going to be another 2 weeks after all.

She's 5years old, neutered, a fluffy ginger black and white and quite petite.

Am in East London, can anyone offer a home or an advice on what I should do?


----------



## cheryl1 (May 19, 2009)

awww thats really sad  ill have her , contact my e-mail my names cheryl


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these rescues
Cat Rescue and Rehoming Shelters in East London, UK


----------

